# 2021 MSP Eligibility list



## Kyleb2564 (Sep 28, 2021)

Has anyone noticed any problems with there rank on the list?


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

That’s why it was updated. What is your issue with it?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Their.


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

Grammar police reporting for duty 😂


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

JL01930 said:


> Grammar police reporting for duty 😂


hey, I didn't go to a 6 month academy to waste it. I'm writing the citation for that one.


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

KPD54 said:


> hey, I didn't go to a 6 month academy to waste it. I'm writing the citation for that one.


You’re with Maine State Police right? I got hired in 2021 but just bought a house in MA and couldn’t afford to sell and move within the 3 weeks. How’s everything in Maine? Still have my invite to the January 2022 MSP RTT pending the medical exam. Message me directly though if you want to talk more lol.


----------



## Kyleb2564 (Sep 28, 2021)

I just don’t feel like my ranking makes sense off of my score and my prior background.


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

Kyleb2564 said:


> I just don’t feel like my ranking makes sense off of my score and my prior background.


What was your score and background?


----------



## Kyleb2564 (Sep 28, 2021)

I’m a veteran , scored and 88, and I’m a minority. I’m in the 2,000’s. And it makes no sense.


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

Kyleb2564 said:


> I’m a veteran , scored and 88, and I’m a minority. I’m in the 2,000’s. And it makes no sense.


Well I’m not sure about minority preferences but I do know I scored 93 as a non-veteran and I’m around place 1000. You only would get boosted to a 90 with 2 additional points for being a veteran. They might prioritize people who are multilingual but I’m not sure about giving extra points for minorities. Probably once you get further in the process they would prioritize you for selection.


----------



## Kyleb2564 (Sep 28, 2021)

So I got an 86 plus my 2 points bring me to 88. My biggest thing is I’m seeing a lot of names that I’m above on my towns municipal list, that are above me on the state police list which makes absolutely no sense to me. I’ve reached out to the recruiters and HRD at MSP and they didn’t wanna explain as to why I’m so far down the list.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Kyleb2564 said:


> I’m a veteran , scored and 88, and I’m a minority. I’m in the 2,000’s. And it makes no sense.


Being a veteran doesn’t mean much on the State list, only on Municipal lists do you move to the top. You only get a 2 point bump for the MSP list. 

Are the names you’re above on the town list not have veteran preference? You’re automatically top of the list or in the top category on Muni lists as a Vet, not the case for the MSP. 

An 88 and being in the 2000 range seems accurate.


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

Kyleb2564 said:


> So I got an 86 plus my 2 points bring me to 88. My biggest thing is I’m seeing a lot of names that I’m above on my towns municipal list, that are above me on the state police list which makes absolutely no sense to me. I’ve reached out to the recruiters and HRD at MSP and they didn’t wanna explain as to why I’m so far down the list.


You’re automatically above people on the municipal list as long as you passed the test and they didn’t score higher than you as well as being a veteran too. Veterans get preference at the top of the list as long as you pass.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Kyleb2564 said:


> So I got an 86 plus my 2 points bring me to 88. My biggest thing is I’m seeing a lot of names that I’m above on my towns municipal list, that are above me on the state police list which makes absolutely no sense to me. I’ve reached out to the recruiters and HRD at MSP and they didn’t wanna explain as to why I’m so far down the list.


You’re off to a bad start with things. You have a sense of entitlement because you’re a veteran and you’re a minority. You think you’re the only vet and/or minority who took the exam? Couple that with the fact you’re probably slowly making yourself known on a first name basis at HQ with the Recruiting Division.. check the entitlement because I guarantee you, if they were to reach you on the list, they WILL check it in New Braintree.


----------



## Kyleb2564 (Sep 28, 2021)

I have no sense of entitlement to begin with. I’m a very humble individual. Second of all my point of being this question to the forum is because I’m trying to get other opinions. No I don’t believe my vet status or anything entitled me to anything. I’m simply looking for an answer as to why I am where I am. I didn’t call anybody and cry, I’m asking for answers that I am not receiving. So what if I’m so far down the list, I deserve to as of why. So don’t sit there and assume I’m acting “entitled” When you don’t even know me.


----------



## Kyleb2564 (Sep 28, 2021)

Thank you for the reply, that clears up things a lot.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Kyleb2564 said:


> I have no sense of entitlement to begin with. I’m a very humble individual. Second of all my point of being this question to the forum is because I’m trying to get other opinions. No I don’t believe my vet status or anything entitled me to anything. I’m simply looking for an answer as to why I am where I am. I didn’t call anybody and cry, I’m asking for answers that I am not receiving. So what if I’m so far down the list, I deserve to as of why. So don’t sit there and assume I’m acting “entitled” When you don’t even know me.


Point is in the grand scheme of things the MSP, and the majority of reputable departments out there, don’t care much about being a veteran or minority. I know that’s what’s talked about a lot in the media nowadays, hiring minorities more often, etc.. at the end of the day what matters is the quality of the individual applying, morals, ethics and character and all those things can come from any type of person and background. 

And for what it’s worth, being in the 2000 range on the MSP list with their staffing shortages right now, you’ll hear something eventually.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo (Dec 16, 2017)

DPH1992 said:


> Point is in the grand scheme of things the MSP, and the majority of reputable departments out there, don’t care much about being a veteran or minority. I know that’s what’s talked about a lot in the media nowadays, hiring minorities more often, etc.. at the end of the day what matters is the quality of the individual applying, morals, ethics and character and all those things can come from any type of person and background.
> 
> And for what it’s worth, being in the 2000 range on the MSP list with their staffing shortages right now, you’ll hear something eventually.


some people have no idea how lucky they are… I’d much rather be in that 2000 range. Probably this guys first time taking the exam and he will get it over people who’ve been trying for 3-4 exams now


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> some people have no idea how lucky they are… I’d much rather be in that 2000 range. Probably this guys first time taking the exam and he will get it over people who’ve been trying for 3-4 exams now


2000 you’re sitting pretty, not for the first RTT, but definitely the second.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo (Dec 16, 2017)

DPH1992 said:


> 2000 you’re sitting pretty, not for the first RTT, but definitely the second.


yea I’m in the 4000 range kicking myself


----------



## Sal (Jun 16, 2021)

I’m in 2000 range also. It will be what it will be.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Kyleb2564 said:


> I’ve reached out to the recruiters and HRD at MSP and they didn’t wanna explain as to why I’m so far down the list.


I wish you the best of luck. But don’t expect that anyone owes you an answer for this. They know what they are doing.


----------



## P71eg (Aug 9, 2021)

Kyleb2564 said:


> So I got an 86 plus my 2 points bring me to 88. My biggest thing is I’m seeing a lot of names that I’m above on my towns municipal list, that are above me on the state police list which makes absolutely no sense to me. I’ve reached out to the recruiters and HRD at MSP and they didn’t wanna explain as to why I’m so far down the list.


 
You may have good intentions in finding info for clarity, but I would sleep on it and wait for the card. Train the mind for the process because nothing is guaranteed until you walk that graduation platform...even if you're low single digits on the list.

Good luck!


----------



## MassBorn (Apr 9, 2019)

Lol veteran or disabled veteran status means nothing on the state police list. Just two extra points, nor does where you reside or your skin color. My buddy scored a 97 or 96 and he’s in the top 300. Another buddy of mine scored a 90 and he’s 1600. A few extra points make a big difference. Just hurry up and wait like the rest of us.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Guys, this is is the perfect storm right now that’s going through the State Police. They have a huge staffing shortage, they’ve got 20% of their personnel that is basically being given an ultimatum right now on vaccine mandates.. what I’m getting at is the majority of you here will probably hear something over the next 4 years, assuming they don’t go back on the exam in 2023.


----------



## ThinBlue56 (Aug 9, 2017)

Kyleb2564 said:


> I have no sense of entitlement to begin with. I’m a very humble individual. Second of all my point of being this question to the forum is because I’m trying to get other opinions. No I don’t believe my vet status or anything entitled me to anything. I’m simply looking for an answer as to why I am where I am. I didn’t call anybody and cry, I’m asking for answers that I am not receiving. So what if I’m so far down the list, I deserve to as of why. So don’t sit there and assume I’m acting “entitled” When you don’t even know me.


Just be smart with what you post, Mr. Battalas


----------



## 52833 (Jan 5, 2019)

Kyleb2564 said:


> I’m a veteran , scored and 88, and I’m a minority. I’m in the 2,000’s. And it makes no sense.


Buddy you’re where you’re supposed to be settle down. I know plenty of people who took it and you my friend are exactly where you’re supposed to be for what you scored. Not smart calling them either. Good luck.


----------



## 52833 (Jan 5, 2019)

Kyleb2564 said:


> I have no sense of entitlement to begin with. I’m a very humble individual. Second of all my point of being this question to the forum is because I’m trying to get other opinions. No I don’t believe my vet status or anything entitled me to anything. I’m simply looking for an answer as to why I am where I am. I didn’t call anybody and cry, I’m asking for answers that I am not receiving. So what if I’m so far down the list, I deserve to as of why. So don’t sit there and assume I’m acting “entitled” When you don’t even know me.


You’re there because you scored an 88. Simple.


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

This has me 💀


----------



## Kyleb2564 (Sep 28, 2021)

Thank you all for your comments. I started this thread for answers for people who have experience with this. I now have a better understanding of how the testing/ranking works. This was my first time taking the exam.


----------

